#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  America wordt door sneeuw aangevallen!

## Oiseau

Moeten we niet ons druk maken om wat daar gaande is?

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## mrz

Hmmm, volgens mij valt Amerika zichzelf aan, want God houdt van Amerika, de wereld draait om Amerika is net als Putin die Oekraine aanvalt terwijl Oekrainers Russische familie hebben en omgekeerd, gewoon burgeroorlog.

Gaat nergens over.

----------


## Oiseau

Sommige gelovige Amerikanen zien in aangenomen wetten van de laatste tijd over huwelijk enzo een reden dat ze gestraft worden met sneeuwstormen ..

Het gaat ergens over.

----------


## mrz

Hmm.. zag in nieuws dat ze brood willen hergebruiken..

Kunt ook invriezen. ipv in "koelkast zetten" ofzo...

Weet ik het.... Het gaat vast ergens over... Oorlog?

Nah... Niet dus... 

Gaat helemaal nergens over.  :grote grijns:

----------

